# Claire Fiore, CPC



## neela35.25 (Jun 18, 2010)

Do any of you bill the patient (99080) for the time the physician spends completing insurance forms, family leave (FLMA) forms etc? These are completed by the physician, not the staff.


----------



## LindaEV (Jun 18, 2010)

yes, I have been in practices that bill the patient for forms. They have all used "dummy" codes though, like PTFRM or FORMS. 
I have seen it as cheap as $3, to $11(family practice), and as high as $25(surgeons office).

Some patients won't care. Some will grumble. My advice, make it a written policy and POST IT in the waiting room. "Effective 7-1-10 there will be a $15 fee for any FORMS filled out". Policy should state specifically what types of forms. Ours said "any forms requiring the physicians authorixation to release you from work/school such as FMLA forms, and forms from a third party disability insurer..."

And...collect that money up front!


----------

